# Puppies no more - Lexi & Beemer turn 2



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Time flies so fast. They've been real troopers as I've been preoccupied about getting my applications for internship, interviews, and waiting to see where I go for 8 months. And this morning as an early present to me and L&B I found out we don't have to move but will be at a fantastic and highly competitive site right here in our hometown. My crazy business has also meant no new special outfits for their birthday, though having a party at their daycare on Sunday. 

So Happy Birthday my babies! Always full of love and joy. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Happy birthday to you beautiful pair wow - 2!! :best_wishes::baby2::jumping::star:arty2:arty::bday::usa2:
And what great news for you too!!
No upheaval, congratulations to you!! :congrats::congrats::congrats:
Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!

LEXI AND BEEMER ON YOUR SECOND BIRTHDAY


AND MAUREEN ON YOUR NEW JOB

HAPPY, HAPPY DAY :jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy birthday baby


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

:whoo: Yay! Congratulations on finding something on your own doorstep :first: and :bday: to your gorgeous furries arty2:

arty: Happy Birthday Lexi and Beemer! arty:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww happy birthday beautiful babies!  hope you have a great party with all your doggy friends! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Congratulations and happy birthday! Woo hoo ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

:best_wishes::best_wishes: *Happy Birthday to two beautiful Poos! :best_wishes::best_wishes: Congrats on the new job. :twothumbs:*


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE DYNAMIC DUO!! LOVE THESE TWO POOS!!:jumping:arty2:arty::bday::second:


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Happy birthday to two beautiful dogs.


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

*B day & New job .*

Happy Birthday , LEXI AND BEEMER ON YOUR SECOND BIRTHDAY !:bday::bday:arty:arty:arty:

congratulation on the new job .:congrats::best_wishes:

celebrate the Birthday & The new job !


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY L & B:best_wishes::bday::bday:
Hope you have a lovely doggy party Sunday.

(and congrats Mom for finding a workplace close to home) xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome, awesome news Maureen, I bet your family is bursting with pride over your news. Come to think of it I am bursting with pride too because you are part of my extended cockapoo family.

*Happy Birthday to your two munchkins* I hope they gave you plenty of kisses when they heard the news.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The longer I think about it the more I realize that it was a perfect early present for all of us. The emotional roller coaster that has been the last 48 hours before I found out and then yesterday I think has been exhausting for them. So good thing we are celebrating tomorrow. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You enjoy and bask in your achievement and glory with your beautiful two poos xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

2 years old, it amazes me how fast time flies...stop growing all of you cockapoos!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lexi and Beamer, you have grown into beautiful adult Cokerpoos. Xx
:best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes:arty:arty:arty::bday::bday::bday::bday:arty2:arty2::star::star::star:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

No new outfits but a birthday party with some of their friends at their daycare. 










































Scarfing cake
https://vimeo.com/120718932

Post cake high

















Happy on the way home









Next day hungover










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maureen you have the luckiest poos in the world. Absolutely love the cakes and balloons.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Well the cake didn't love them back the next day. But the best part of being two - they asked to go outside rather than leaving a nasty mess in the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pictures - your doggy day care is the best!!
I did wonder about their poor tummies!!  
I love the hungover picture xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

No need to wonder as they ate that whole half of the cake. They've been on a bland diet for a few days now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww gorgeous pups and lovely photos happy belated birthday L&B ️xxx love Harley


----------

